# AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung



## Jan_Sch (7. Mai 2017)

*AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mir in der Weihnachtzeit eine neue Grafikkarte (ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX OC) und ein neues Gehäuse (Anidees AI8: AI8 Black) gekauft habe, soll nun auch zeitnah meine aktuelle CPU von einem i7 7700k abgelöst werden. Dieser soll dann von einer 240mm oder 280mm AiO Wasserkühlung gekühlt werden (z.B. be quiet! Silent Loop 280 Komplett-Wasserkühlung oder Corsair Hydro Series H110i Komplett-Wasserkühlung). Aktuell tendiere ich eher zu einer 280mm. Wie seht ihr das, welche AiO Waküs könnt ihr empfehlen und wie schaut das mit der Lautstärke aus?  Mein aktueller Plan ist, den Radiator der Wakü oben im Gehäuse zu verbauen, sodass immer noch im Gehäuse ein kühler Lüftstrom durch die Frontlüfter gewährleistet ist oder würdet ihr das anders machen? Allerdings müsste dann vermutlich das DVD Laufwerk (aktuell im oberen Schacht) ausziehen oder halt einen Schacht weiter nach unten, hätte das dann irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Lüfter der WaKü oder kann ich, wenn ich den Radiator oben im Gehäuse anbringe die Laufwerksschächte weiter nutzen ohne den Radiator zu beeinträchtigen? Da ich mir auch noch ein neues Mainboard zulegen möchte, möchte ich mir ggf. noch eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen. Dies mache ich davon abhängig, über welchen Funktionsumfang der Lüftersteuerung das neue Mainboard verfügt. Dafür müsste dann sowieso das DVD Laufwerk weichen, sofern ich nur noch den unteren Schacht verwenden kann, aber eigentlich brauche ich das DVD Laufwerk so gut wie gar nicht und es gibt ja auch noch DVD Laufwerke, welche man über USB anschließen kann.

Ich weiß es ist alles ein wenig durcheinander, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im vorraus.

Viele Grüße


----------



## azzih (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Persönlich kann ich die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 empfehlen. Ist leise, auch die Pumpe, und kühlt sehr gut. Ausserdem noch bezahlbar.

Musst halt bei Einbau oben im Gehäuse schauen inwieweit der Platz zum Mainboard und dessen Bauteilen ausreicht. Vor allem aus nem Sandwitch mit 4 Lüftern ist so ein Radiator doch relativ dick.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Ein 280er Radiator lohnt sich immer. In deinem Fall würde ich den Silent Loop nehmen.
Den kannst du im Bios leise einstellen und dann hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## Jan_Sch (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Silent Loop und dem i7 7700k?


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Da brauchst du keine Erfahrung. Die CPU hat eine TDP von 91 Watt.
Der Silent Loop 280 kann eine TDP von 400 Watt abführen.
Er bietet also soviel Reserven, dass du die Lüfter problemlos drosseln kannst und hast immer noch genug Kühlleistung.


----------



## JustBrainless (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Also ich würde lieber zu einer Silent Loop 240 raten der Prozessor braucht keine 2x140ger Lüfter.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Der 280er bietet mehr Reserven, du kannst die Lüfter weiter drosseln, was leiser ist.
Wenn der Platz für ein 280er Radiator da ist, immer 280er nehmen.


----------



## Guffelgustav (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Sehe ich genauso wie Threshold, denn mehr Radiatorfläche = mehr Leistung und erlaubt, die Lüfter langsamer drehen zu lassen bei gleicher Kühlung oder mehr Kühlung bei gleicher Lautstärke.
Habe selbst eine 280er AiO auf meiner CPU, jedoch eine NZXT Kraken x62.
Kann diese auch empfehlen, da sie leise und leistungsstark ist.
Noch dazu optisch eben sehr viel mitbringt, sofern man ein Window hat und darauf Wert legt.
Denke, dass du mit der Silent Loop aber auch nichts falsch machen kannst und die sieht ebenfalls sehr gut aus.
Ansonsten würde ich dir noch die Eisbaer vorschlagen, welche ebenfalls eine sehr gute AiO ist.

Somit hast du jetzt die Qual der Wahl zwischen denen, kannst aber mit keiner davon was falsch machen. Alle sind mehr als stark genug und in ihrer Lautstärke auf einem Niveau.
Wahrscheinlich sind dann eher das Design und der Preis entscheidend.


----------



## Thaurial (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da brauchst du keine Erfahrung. Die CPU hat eine TDP von 91 Watt.
> Der Silent Loop 280 kann eine TDP von 400 Watt abführen.
> Er bietet also soviel Reserven, dass du die Lüfter problemlos drosseln kannst und hast immer noch genug Kühlleistung.



Diese Werte sind doch eher sowas wie die Verbrauchstangaben beim KFZ, Papiertiger...



JustBrainless schrieb:


> Also ich würde lieber zu einer Silent Loop 240 raten der Prozessor braucht keine 2x140ger Lüfter.



Kühlfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen als durch noch mehr Kühlfläche? 
Mal ehrlich, je langsamer die Lüfter laufen müssen desto besser?


----------



## Lucifer2607 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*

Ich hab seit ein paar Monaten den Silent Loop 240mm und kann ihn nur empfehlen, richtig eingestellt ist er wirklich super leise. Aber wie bereits schon gesagt, wenn du Platz für einen 280er Radiator hast, dann solltest du lieber zu diesem Greifen.


----------



## Crash-Over (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Je mehr oder je grösser die Kühlfläche desto besser  ist es  erstens dann bleibt das wasser erstens länger kühler  und das zweite man hat reserven


----------



## JustBrainless (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO WasserkÃ¼hlung Kaufberatung*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Diese Werte sind doch eher sowas wie die Verbrauchstangaben beim KFZ, Papiertiger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt Leute wie bei mir die haben den Punkt Lautstärke aufgrund von xxx Lüftern fallen gelassen und andere interessierts garnicht.
Das ist alles relativ, aber aus technischer Sicht stimmt es natürlich.


----------



## JustBrainless (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Diese Werte sind doch eher sowas wie die Verbrauchstangaben beim KFZ, Papiertiger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt Leute wie bei mir die haben den Punkt Lautstärke aufgrund von xxx Lüftern fallen gelassen und andere interessierts garnicht.
Das ist alles relativ, aber aus technischer Sicht stimmt es natürlich.


----------



## Thaurial (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



JustBrainless schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute wie bei mir die haben den Punkt Lautstärke aufgrund von xxx Lüftern fallen gelassen und andere interessierts garnicht.
> Das ist alles relativ, aber aus technischer Sicht stimmt es natürlich.



Viele Lüfter sind nicht lauter als Wenige, nur schnell-drehende Lüfter sind lauter als langsame..


----------



## Hywelo50 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240, Wasserkuhlung

240iger für nen echt guten Preis. Denke dein 7700k sollte damit kühl und leise bleiben.


----------



## Manston (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Bin mit meiner 240 Silent loop voll zufrieden allerdings würde ich auch nen 280 nehmen wenn der platz da is mehr is immer besser


----------



## Farbfieber (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Ich kann  dir die Alphacool Eisbaer Serie nur empfehlen auf 7V gedrosselt ist die Pumpe unhörbar und vorallen kannst du den Kreislauf ganz einfach erweitern ohne die Garantie zuverlieren. Die BeQuiet SilentLoop verwendet zwar fast die gleichen Komponenten aber sobald du den Kreislauf erweitern möchtest ist deine Garantie futsch.


----------



## synergon (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

die pushpull 240 von arctic is auch top


----------



## JustBrainless (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Thaurial schrieb:


> Viele Lüfter sind nicht lauter als Wenige, nur schnell-drehende Lüfter sind lauter als langsame..



Falsch. Mehr Lüfter = mehr Luftdurchsatz = mehr Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Thaurial (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



JustBrainless schrieb:


> Falsch. Mehr Lüfter = mehr Luftdurchsatz = mehr Geräuschentwicklung.




Also ich kann sowohl EINEN 250rpm Lüfter nicht hören, als auch FÜNFZIG 250rpm Lüfter nicht hören.. Solange die Lager nicht schleifen oder sonstwas bleibt es dabei.  Was ich aber höre ist EIN 1000rpm Lüfter, da trifft es natürlich zu, dass FÜNZIG dieser Lüfter noch mehr nerven..

Wir sprechen hier malwieder von unhörbar, das ist sowas von subjektiv, habe auch keine Lust mehr darüber noch Debatten zu führen.


----------



## Chukku (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Solange du unterhalb der Grenze bleibst, ab der der Luftstrom akustisch wahrnehmbar wird (je nach Ohr und Lüfter so zwischen 300 und 700 rpm), sind 10 Lüfter subjektiv gesehen praktisch genauso leise wie ein Lüfter.
Fehlende Lagergeräusche vorausgesetzt.

Sobald der Luftstrom aber deutlich hörbar wird (so um die 900-1200 rpm) sind 10 Lüfter natürlich sehr viel lauter als einer.

In jedem Fall sind 10 Lüfter unterhalb der Grenze leiser als ein Lüfter drüber.
Das ist ja der ganze Sinn hinter grossen Wasserkühlungen mit riesigen externen Radiatoren.


----------



## caretaker79 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Kühle meinen i7-7700k auch mit einer Silent Loop 280. Habe die Standard Lüfter noch durch Silent Wings 3 high speed Versionen getauscht und bin echt zufrieden. Beim Surfen und normalen Arbeiten am PC hört man nichts. Beim Zocken sind die Lüfter je nach game im Hintergrund hörbar. Richtig laut wird es aber nur bei künstlichen BMKs Test wie Prime. Mein Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define R4.
Werde nächstes WE meinem i7 noch den Kopf "abhacken" und Liquid Metal einfüllen. Mal sehen wie es dann beim Zocken ist mit den Geräuschen...


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hättest vllt einfach langsam drehende Lüfter kaufen sollen. Denn ein 30mm radiator ist doch gerade dafür geschaffen. Die high Speed Version war da schon ein fehlkauf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hättest vllt einfach langsam drehende Lüfter kaufen sollen. Denn ein 30mm radiator ist doch gerade dafür geschaffen. Die high Speed Version war da schon ein fehlkauf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Würd ich so nicht sagen, hab selber bei beiden Radis auch ganz bewusst auf die High Speed Version gesetzt, denn lieber ich hab mehr Drehzahl als sie zu benötigen und nicht liefern zu können. Und grad wenn bei mir in der Wohnung im Sommer das Thermo mal sauber die 40°C knackt, dann ist man um jedes klitzekleine 1 U/min mehr schon froh. Zumal die maximale Drehzahl eh schnurz ist, wenn man sie mit weniger nutzt. Damals war die High Speed Version gleich teuer wie die normale Version, warum also sollt man da dann die langsam drehendere Version kaufen?
Meine beiden SW3 (120mm an SL und 140mm an Cryorig A80) drehen aktuell zwar nie mit mehr als 1000 U/min, doch aktuell hab ich auch nur 26°C in der Hütte  Aber eben, wenn ich im Sommer für nen stabilen Betrieb 1002 U/min bräucht und der Lüfi bei 1000 U/min sein maximum erreicht hat, käm ich mir wie der allerletzte Oberesel vor, weil ich nicht die schnelleren gekauft hab  Und da es bei den SW3 ja nicht so ist, dass die normalen bei 1000 U/min mega viel leiser zu Werke gehen als die High Speed bei 1000 U/min...


----------



## Venom89 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Das Problem ist dabei doch eher der radi. Ein 30mm netzradiator zieht so gut wie keinen Nutzen aus schnell drehenden lüftern.
Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse

Fläche ist alles .

Nebenbei hätte ich eher auf die pwm Variante gesetzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dabei doch eher der radi. Ein 30mm netzradiator zieht so gut wie keinen Nutzen aus schnell drehenden lüftern.
> Test: 360mm Radiatoren im Roundup - Testergebnisse
> 
> Fläche ist alles .
> ...



Ich nutze bei beiden die PWM Version  Beim Nexxxos von der Silent Loop, da stimme ich zu, der profitiert kaum von schneller drehenden Lüfis, aber das Asetek-Pendant meiner A80 hat nen etwas schmalleren Lamellenabstand und da holt man mit etwas schnelleren schon mehr raus. Nicht umsonst drehen die Out-of-Box QF140 ja satte 1800 U/min, was für nen 140mm Lüfi schon ordentlich ist  Ist ja bei den Radis nicht viel anders als bei Luküs: auch dort profitiert ein Kühler mit grossem Lamellenabstand (a la HR-02 Macho, NH-D14, usw.) kaum bis gar nicht von schnell drehenden Lüfis. 
Nur eben, für mich(!) persönlich spielt es halt ne Rolle, ob ich im Sommer 1°C höhere oder eben 1°C tiefere Tempis hab. Gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die mit nem 70-80°C Prozi leben können, auch wenn es den Prozi nicht gross kratzt. Bei mir muss alles so kühl wie nur möglich sein, da nehm ich dann auch gerne mal das etwas höhere Geräuschlevel für den Gewinn von 1-2°C in Kauf


----------



## caretaker79 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Habe bei mir ja die Silent Wings 3 high speed PWMs verbaut und seit ich meinen Prozessor am WE geköpft habe, haben die nix mehr zu tun... 
Hatte die hauptsächlich gekauft um noch eine kleine Leistungsreserve zu haben wenn mal heiß her geht bevor ich mich mit dem Thema "Köpfen" beschäftigt habe. Lauter als die normalen SWs sind die ja auch nicht. Sie können halt nur höher drehen. 
Ist jetzt aber alles egal, denn nach dem Köpfen und Übertaktung auf 5Ghz komme ich nicht über 65 Grad bei Prime (1.32v, 26 Grad Raumtemp) und da drehen die SWs auf dem Radiator mit etwas über 1000RPM. Hört man ein leichtes Rauschen, aber das stört keinesfalls.


----------



## Thaurial (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



caretaker79 schrieb:


> Habe bei mir ja die Silent Wings 3 high speed PWMs verbaut und seit ich meinen Prozessor am WE geköpft habe, haben die nix mehr zu tun...
> Hatte die hauptsächlich gekauft um noch eine kleine Leistungsreserve zu haben wenn mal heiß her geht bevor ich mich mit dem Thema "Köpfen" beschäftigt habe. Lauter als die normalen SWs sind die ja auch nicht. Sie können halt nur höher drehen.
> Ist jetzt aber alles egal, denn nach dem Köpfen und Übertaktung auf 5Ghz komme ich nicht über 65 Grad bei Prime (1.32v, 26 Grad Raumtemp) und da drehen die SWs auf dem Radiator mit etwas über 1000RPM. Hört man ein leichtes Rauschen, aber das stört keinesfalls.



1000rpm sind ein leichtes Rauschen bei Dir? Ich bin wohl zu empfindlich


----------



## caretaker79 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

 Liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich selten dauerhaft 100% CPU Auslastung habe.  Gaming, Surfen und Lightroom Bildbearbeitung sind die Einsatzgebiete und beim Zocken wird das Lüftergeräusch vom Sound überlagert.


----------



## Chimera (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*



Thaurial schrieb:


> 1000rpm sind ein leichtes Rauschen bei Dir? Ich bin wohl zu empfindlich



Wobei ich persönlich halt schon auch find, dass grad die Silent Wings und Shadow Wings selbst bei 1000 U/min sehr leise sind. Ok, mein Case hat rundum ne Dämmung und auch die Türe ist gedämmt, aber oben ist dafür alles offen und das einzige was man leicht hört, ist das Gebläse über dem RAM und unter Last meine DHE Graka  Aber die Gehäuselüfis, da hört man echt nur gaaaaaanz spät nachts, wenn es draussen mucksmäschenstill ist, ja dann hört man sie rauschen


----------



## Chukku (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Hängt halt stark davon ab, was die Lüfter eigentlich machen.
Ein Gehäuselüfter, der bei 1000 rpm Luft durch ein relativ offenes Case schiebt, ist wirklich sehr leise.

Ein "static pressure" Lüfter, der bei 1000rpm Luft durch einen engmaschigen Radiator zwängt, ist da ein ganz anderes Thema.

Wobei man in beiden Fällen bei einem sehr guten Lüfter eigentlich nichts vom Lüfter selbst hören sollte, sondern nur vom Luftstrom.
Und den Luftstrom wollen wir ja haben.. können wir den Lüftern also nicht ankreiden


----------



## Chimera (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Ok, sorry, muss da wohl hinzufügen: die beiden SW3 am Radi, die haben bei mir bis heute nie hoch gedreht (immo laufen sie zwischen 500-600 U/min). Unter Last kamen sie bisher mal auf 950 U/min, da hörte man sie leicht rauschen, aber nicht störend oder laut. Die von Front und Heck, die laufen auch nur an 9V (Front sind Shadow Wings Mid Speed, sprich erst bei 12V erreichen die 1000 U/min) und nur im Hochsommer, wenn ich hier an die 40°C im Raum hab und wirklich mal an den PC muss, ja dann dreh ich sie auf und dann ist es mir auch schnuppe, wenn man ein Rauschgeräusch hört 
Aber ist schon so: ganz allgemein kann man von der Drehzahl nicht auf die Lautstärke schliessen. Hab hier 2x den Eloop B12-2 und DIE sind alles andere als leise: selbst auf 50% gedrosselt hört man sie, weil sie eben in der Front meines Shinobis sitzen und durch das Gitterzeugs saugen müssen. Voll aufgedreht, da klingen sie fast wie damals meine FX-5800  Jedoch empfinde ich(!) die B12-2 auch freistehend als nicht so leise wie die Shadow Wings, meine Öhrchen vernehmen ständig ein gewisses Schaufelgeräusch von den Eloop, drum liess ich bisher auch die Finger von den 140mm Modellen (wären mir zu teuer, wenn sie mich dann auch nerven würden).


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: AiO Wasserkühlung Kaufberatung*

Ich hab die Standard Silent Wings 3 auf meinem Radiator und die laufen nur mir 400rpm und sind nicht zu hören und reicht aus.


----------

